# NAPgA Rendezvous 2017



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It's happening June 15-18 in Lake City, Colorado!

More information on the NAPgA website: 
http://www.napga.org/2017/01/05/2017-napga-rendezvous-lake-city-co/

And the really exciting news is that John Mionczynski, "father of goat packing", is planning to be there this year! This is a rare treat. As far as I know, John has only ever been to one Rendezvous before.


----------



## ThirdAcreFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm planning on going, we've already added a roof rack to our truck and new tires on our Combi-camper. My hubby and I with our two Nigerians will be there! The last one was so fun and this one is so much closer!


----------



## StarckRanch (Mar 27, 2017)

We are planning on attending and picking up some kids from Dwite Sharp


----------

